# First check-up



## chelle2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hurrah am so happy daughters first visit to clinic since diagnosis in december. All very happy with progress so far. HbA1c 6 !!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Chelle that is brillaint news hun well done to you all x


----------



## Monica (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that's brilliant xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2011)

That's excellent Chelle! Well done to you all!


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 5, 2011)

well done  we are not doing so well with graham in the last year


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow!! that is a brilliant start  Well done


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic news! Well done to you all. XXXXX


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done thats brilliant


----------

